# احتفل كل يوم مع جوجل



## جيلان (31 مارس 2011)

احتفل كل يوم مع جوجل

فكرة الموضوع ان كل يوم جوجل بيحط لوجو احتفال بشخصية جديدة او مناسبة​
فاحنا كل يوم هنحتفل معاه ​
وهنعرف معلومات عن الشخصية الى بيحتفل بيها​


 مثال للتوضيح
 مثلا النهاردة محطوط اللوجو ده
 اذن هنتعرف على مين هو روبرت بنسن ؟










 وكل يوم هنحط شخصية اليوم فى مشاركة جديدة بنفس الموضوع ده


ملحوظة :-
1- لينك المشاركة هيبقى موجود فى المشاركة الرئيسية لتسهيل البحث .
2-مسموح للجميع المشاركة بالموضوع بشرط الا تكون المشاركة مكررة .
​


​*____________________________
*​ 

*اليوم 31 -3 - 2011
لذكرى ال200 لميلاد العالم روبرت بنسن

+++++++

اليوم 3-4- 2011
الذكري ال119 لأول ايس كريم صنداي
الصورة
الموضوع


++++++++
*
*

 اليوم 12-4-2011
 لذكرى ال50 لأول رحلة لأنسان للفضاء الخارجي - يوري جاجارين


+++++++

اليوم 15-4-2011
الذكرى ال122 لميلاد الفنان تشارلي تشابلن 

++++++++

اليوم 22-4-2011
الاحتفال باليوم العالمي للأرض 


+++++++++

اليوم 26-4-2011
الاحتفال بعالم الطيور
الامريكي جون جيمس أودوبون 1

  الاحتفال بعالم الطيور
الامريكي جون جيمس أودوبون 2  


+++++++
01-05-2011 الاحتفال بعيد العمال


++++++++

ذكرى المؤلف والرسام الشهير لكتب الاطفال روجر هارجريفز  09-05-2011
*
​


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2011)

اليوم 31 -3 - 2011
 الذكرى ال200 لميلاد العالم روبرت بنسن









​*
روبرت بنسن* (بالألمانية: Robert Wilhelm Bunsen) عاش في الفترة بين (31 مارس 1811 - 16 أغسطس 1899) كيميائي ألماني عرف بأبحاثه في مجال المطيافية، كما اكتشف مع غوستاف روبرت كيرشهوف عنصري السيزيوم (عام 1860) والروبيديوم (عام 1861). طور بنسن العديد من طرائق التحليل الغازية، وكان رائداً في الكيمياء الضوئية، كما ساهم في بدايات كيمياء الزرنيخ العضوية، بالإضافة إلى تطويره للمعدات المخبرية، والتي من بينها موقد بنسن.
*حيــاته*

  ولد روبرت فيلهلم بنسن في 31 مارس 1811 في جوتنجن   في ألمانيا كابن أصغر لأستاذ جامعي ومدير مكتب جامعة جوتنجن. بدأ روبرت   بنسن دراسته في الكيمياء، وحصل على الدكتوراه في عام 1831. بعد التخرج سافر   في ألمانيا وفرنسا والنمسا حيث التقى مع فريدريك رونغه ويوستوس فون ليبيغ.
وهو عالم كيمياء ألماني درس فى عدة جامعات ألمانية وأخرى خارجية وحصل  على العديد من رسالات الدكتوراه فى الوقود وطرق توليده وقد عرف بتوليد  الطاقة المعروفة اليوم بالبنزين أو البنزن والذى أطلق عليه هذا الاسم  تيمناً باسم العالم الجليل. كما عرف بطرق تحليل الغاز وتطوير التحليل الطبقى الكيميائي، وحصل على جائزة نوبل للكيمياء فى عام 1860.


*تقاعده ووفاته*




  قبر بنسن في هايدلبرغ.


  تقاعد بنسن عن عمر 78 عام، ونقل عمله بشكل كامل إلى الجيولوجيا والتعدين. وتوفي في هايدلبرغ عن عمر 88 عاما.


 المصدر : ويكيبيديا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مارس 2011)

فكرة الموضوع جامده بجد
وهتزود معلوماتنا ومعرفتنا بالشخصيات
ينفع اى حد يشارك ولا ايش ​


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> فكرة الموضوع جامده بجد
> وهتزود معلوماتنا ومعرفتنا بالشخصيات
> ينفع اى حد يشارك ولا ايش ​



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى
يس
زودت ملحوظة انه مسموح للكل يشارك
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مارس 2011)

*فكرة جميلة قوى وانا فعلا بعمل كدا *
*ميرسى يا سكرة *
*متابعة معاكى*​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2011)

فكرة حلوة وعبقرية هههههههههه
اذا في وقت عندي بشارك 
ميرسي ياقمرة


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *فكرة جميلة قوى وانا فعلا بعمل كدا *
> *ميرسى يا سكرة *
> *متابعة معاكى*​



*طقت فى دماغى فى احد اعدات التهييس ههههههههههه
وكوكى تشهد هههههههه
ميرسى يا حبى على التشجيع ومستنية مشاركاتك*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> فكرة حلوة وعبقرية هههههههههه
> اذا في وقت عندي بشارك
> ميرسي ياقمرة



*ههههههه ميرسى يا انى ناخد بركة
منتظرة مشاركاتك يا قمر
*


----------



## marcelino (31 مارس 2011)

*حلوة اوى كنت بشوف كدة فى جوجل وفى مناسبات مش بكون عارفها

شكرا يا حجه
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 مارس 2011)

فكره روعه
ومعلومات جميله
تسلملنا افكارك
الرب يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مارس 2011)

*مع انك قولتيلى ثقى فيا وقلقت
بس شطورة الفكرة جامدة ياحبى 
وهتابع عشان ببقى عايزة اعرف جوجل عايز ايه يعنى هههههههه
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*شفت قبل كده 
بس المشكله بدخل جوجل قليل قوي
هتابع هنا معاكم
تسلم افكارك جيلان​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 أبريل 2011)

*
شكرا جداا
للأفكار الجميله
سلام الرب يسوع
*​


----------



## totty (3 أبريل 2011)

*طب وبالنسبة لصورة جوجل النهاردة 
والايس كريم اللى في النص ده
دا احنا حتى في صيام يعنى
هههههههههه

افكارك جامدة يا جيلان*​


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2011)

فكرة الموضوع اكثر من رائع يا جيلان عن جد
افكارك اكتير حلوة


----------



## zezza (3 أبريل 2011)

فكرة جامدة جدااااااااااا يا جيجى ...تصدقى انا كنت بفكر اعمل موضوع زى ده 
النهاردة فتحت جوجل و لاقيت دى 
الصراحة مش فاهمة هما عايزيين يقولوا ايه ..بس شكل الايس كريم يشهى 



​


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2011)

انا حليتها يا جيلان

الذكري ال119 لأول ايس كريم صنداي


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 أبريل 2011)

*



*
*جوجل يحتفل بذكرى آيس كريم صنداى *


*احتفل موقع البحث جوجل اليوم الأحد بالذكرى الـ 119 لأول آيس كريم أو المثلجات المعروفة باسم "مثلجات صنداى"، وذلك بوضع صورة له فى صدر صفحته الرئيسية .*
*ويعود ظهور اكتشاف هذا الآيس كريم لواقعة قيام القس جون سكوت بزيارة صيدلية صديقه (بلات) ليشاركه طبقه المعتاد وهو الآيس كريم بالفانيليا. ولكن صديق جون قدم الآيس كريم بطريقة جديدة في كأس من زجاج وليس في طبق على خلاف المعتاد، وزين كأس المثلجات بقطع من الحلوى والكرز. واصبح كأس المثلجات هذه معروفة باسم "صنداي" تيمنا بيوم الأحد باللغة الانجليزية*​


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2011)

اهاااااا
نسيت اكتب عنة
انا مو كنت بعرف هيك
لكن مانا صبقتني
بالمرة الجاية راح انتبة
هههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> اهاااااا
> نسيت اكتب عنة
> انا مو كنت بعرف هيك
> لكن مانا صبقتني
> ...


*ههههههههه ولا يهمك جووو انت المرة الجاية *
*اتمنى اكون افادتك*​


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حلوة اوى كنت بشوف كدة فى جوجل وفى مناسبات مش بكون عارفها
> 
> شكرا يا حجه
> *​




العفو يا حج منورر





govany shenoda قال:


> فكره روعه
> ومعلومات جميله
> تسلملنا افكارك
> الرب يباركك



ميرسى يا جميل وعايزيين نشوف اشتراكك معانا كمان
نورتى يا قمر





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مع انك قولتيلى ثقى فيا وقلقت
> بس شطورة الفكرة جامدة ياحبى
> وهتابع عشان ببقى عايزة اعرف جوجل عايز ايه يعنى هههههههه
> *​





ابشرى يا حبى هههههههههههه
جوجل عايز ايه ايه بس يا بلطجة انتى هههههههه
مش عايز حاجة يلا من هنا :spor22:




mikel coco قال:


> *شفت قبل كده
> بس المشكله بدخل جوجل قليل قوي
> هتابع هنا معاكم
> تسلم افكارك جيلان​*




ولا يهمك يا باشا احنا جبنالك جوجل لحد عندك ههههههه
تسلم ميغسى


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا جداا
> للأفكار الجميله
> سلام الرب يسوع
> *​



العفو استاذ النهيسى شكرا لتشجيعك



totty قال:


> *طب وبالنسبة لصورة جوجل النهاردة
> والايس كريم اللى في النص ده
> دا احنا حتى في صيام يعنى
> هههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههه
ماهه عشن صيام بقى قولت احنسك شوية
ميرسى يا قمر




just member قال:


> فكرة الموضوع اكثر من رائع يا جيلان عن جد
> افكارك اكتير حلوة



ربنا يخلييك يا جوجو
دايما رافع معنوياتى كدة هههههه



zezza قال:


> فكرة جامدة جدااااااااااا يا جيجى ...تصدقى انا كنت بفكر اعمل موضوع زى ده
> النهاردة فتحت جوجل و لاقيت دى
> الصراحة مش فاهمة هما عايزيين يقولوا ايه ..بس شكل الايس كريم يشهى
> 
> ...




اه بيحتفلو بحاجات عجيبة العالم دى ههههههه
اصل من زمان بحب اركز معاه اوى فى الاحتفالات دى فقولت نشارك بعض بقى
اهى مانا ظبطتنا اهه  ههههههه


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> انا حليتها يا جيلان
> 
> الذكري ال119 لأول ايس كريم صنداي





mana_mana قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ميرسى ليكم بجد خدمة خمس نجوم صراحة ههههههههه
هاخد الصورة من جوجو والكلام من مانا
واحلى تقييمين ليكوو :new4:
وهحط لينك المشاركتين فى المشاركة الرئيسية لتسهيل البحث
شكرااا جدااا


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

جوجل مابيحتفلش بحاجة النهاردة


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> جوجل مابيحتفلش بحاجة النهاردة


*مفيش مناسبة انهردة فعلا *
*مش دايما,,, هو بيحتفل بالمناسبات النادرة شوية*​


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

اها
لاحظت هيك


----------



## جيلان (4 أبريل 2011)

عايز يريحنا تقريبا ههههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههه *
*تصدقى ممكن*​


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههه
اوكي يا جيلان وص يالقمرة
مشكورة ياطيبة يا غالية


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*شكرا على المعلومه الحلوة
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومه الحلوة*​


*ميرسى لمرورك انت الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

*الذكرى ال50 لأول رحلة لأنسان للفضاء الخارجي - يوري جاجارين*

جوجل تحتفل بالذكرى ال50 لأول رحلة لأنسان للفضاء الخارجي - يوري جاجارين
يوري ألكسيافيتش جاجارين (بالروسية:Юрий Алексеевич Гагарин) رائد فضاء سوفيتي (9 مارس 1934 - 27 مارس 1968) يعتبر جاجارين أول إنسان يتمكن من الطيران إلى الفضاء الخارجي والدوارن حول الأرض في 12-أبريل - 1961 على متن مركبة الفضاء السوفيتية (فوستوك1)
  بداية حياته
ولد يوري لأسرة فقيرة في كلوشينو بالقرب من غزاتسك منطقة غرب موسكو في روسيا، وقد تم إعادة تسمية مسقط رأسه باسمه سنة 1968 تكريماً له. كان والده نجاراً، أما أمه فكانت مولعةً بالقراءة، ترتيبه بين إخوته الأربعة الثالث، أخته الكبرى كانت معنية بتربيته لغياب والديه معظم الوقت لكسب العيش. كما الكثير من الأسر في الإتحاد السوفيتي عانت أسرته الأمرين خلال فترة الحرب العالمية الثانية وقد فقد شقيقيه أثناء الحرب حيث قام الألمان بأسرهم ولم يعودا حتى نهاية الحرب، لم يتردد أساتذته بوصفه بالذكي، المجتهد، المتفاني في عمله، ترك التحاق أستاذه لمادة الرياضيات بالقوة الجوية للجيش الأحمر أثراً بارزاً على يوري.

تعليمه
أثناء عمله في أحد مصانع الحديد الصلب تم اختياره لبرنامج تدريب في معهد التكنولوجية في مدينة سرتوف، خلال وجوده هناك التحق بنادي للطيران وتدرب على التحليق بالطائرات الخفيفة وبدأ اهتمامه بهذه الهواية الجديدة يزداد ويشغل معظم وقته حتى استطاع إتمام وإتقان فنون الطيران بشكل ممتاز مما شجعه على الالتحاق بالكلية الحربية للطيران في أورنبيرغ سنة 1955 بعد إتمامه لدراسته في سرتوف. في الكلية الحربية قابل فالنتينا غوريشيفا وتزوجا سنة 1957 م، وبعد تلقيه التدريب الكافي على طائرة ميغ-15 تم تعيينه في قاعدة جوية بالقرب من الحدود النرويجية في إقليم مورمانسك
عمله في برنامج الفضاء السوفيتي
في عام 1960م بدأ العاملون على برنامج الفضاء السوفيتي بعمليات بحث دقيقة للعثور على الأشخاص المناسبين من أجل تدريبهم وتجهيزهم للمهمه المرتقبة التي ستحدث تغير كبير على الساحة الدولية، فنجاح الإتحاد السوفيتي في برنامجهم لسبر الفضاء يعني أنهم قد سبقوا الولايات المتحدة في أبحاث الفضاء خاصةً وأن تلك الفترة كانت تمثل تنافس لامحدود بين القوتين العظمتين في ذلك الوقت في جميع المجالات والأصعدة، وقع الاختيار على عشرين شخص من بينهم يوري وقد أخضع العشرين لشتى أنواع الاختيارات الجسدية والنفسية القاسية لضمان نجاح المهمة، كان على القائمين في البرنامج السوفيتي أن يختاروا أحد الاسمين يوري جاجارين أو جيرمان تيتوف ليكون أول شخص يرسل للفضاء ووقع الاختيار على قصير القامه يوري جاجارين لكونه الأكثر تميزاً أثناء التدريبات والاختيارات بالإضافة لتمتعه بشخصية لطيفة وبسيطة
يوري في الفضاء





في الثاني عشر من أبريل 1961 يوري يصبح أول رجل يرى الأرض من الفضاء الخارجي على متن فوستوك1 طبقاً لأجهزة الإعلام الدولية أن يوري علق من الفضاء قائلاً " لا أرى أي وجود لله هنا " غير أنه لايوجد ما يدل على صحة هذا الكلام لأن التسجيلات المسجلة لاتحتوي على هذا التعليق ،خاصة ان التسجيل الحقيقى يحوى جملة قيلت وحاول من سمعوها محوها وهي "لابد ان يكون هناك خالق لكل هذا الكون",و أثناء وجوده في الفضاء تمت ترقيته من مساعد أول إلى رائد. دهش السوفيت من عودة يوري إلى الأرض سالماً حيث أنهم لم يتوقعوا ذلك، وأسرع نيكيتا خروتشوف إلى جعل يوري بطلاً قومياً مما زاد من شهرة يوري أكثر فأكثر، أعجب خروتشوف بالإنجاز الغير مسبوق والنجاح الباهر لبرنامج الفضاء السوفيتي و أمر بزيادة الإنفاق لتطوير ترسانة الصواريخ السوفيتية على حساب الأسلحة التقليدية مما أثار سخط المؤسسة العسكرية وكان أحد أهم الأسباب التي أودت بخروتشوف سياسياً.

بعد عودته إلى الأرض
أصبح يوري بعد عودته إلى الأرض أحد أهم المشاهير وراح يجول العالم في حملة إعلانية للإتحاد السوفيتي، أبدى أداءً جيداً جدأً بتعامله مع الشهرة غير أن ذلك ترك أثراً سلبياً أيضاً حيث أدمن على شرب الكحول مما لم يساعده كثيراً في حل مشاكله الزوجية ثم طلقها وتزوج بأخرى، عمل بعد ذلك نائباً في المجلس السوفيتي الأعلى إلى أن عاد مجدداً إلى سيتي ستار ليساعد في تصميم مركبة فضاء قابلة للاستعمال لأكثر من مرة، وفي عام 1967 كان هناك عندما فشلت كبسولة الفضاء سويوز وعلى متنها الرائد السوفيتي فلاديمير كوماروف من دخولالغلاف الجوي.
وفاته
وفقاً لطبيعة منصبه الجديد كنائب لمدير التدريب في سيتي ستار كان على يوري أن يقوم بالطيران مجدداُ على متن ميج-15 ليمنح أهلية الطيران مرةً أخرى، وفي السابع والعشرين من مارس 1968 وأثناء قيامه بطلعة تدريب روتينية بالقرب من كيرزاتش تحطمت طائرة يوري نتيجةٍ لخللٍ لم يعرف سببه مما أودى بحياته وحياة المدرب الذي كان برفقته.



​


----------



## marcelino (12 أبريل 2011)

*ثانكس على المعلومه يا مانا
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس على المعلومه يا مانا*​


*ميرسى خالص على متابعتك الجميلة مارو*​


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2011)

موضوع راااااااااااائع ياجيلالالالالانووو ياقمر
يعطيكي العافية يارب


----------



## جيلان (12 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههههه
> اوكي يا جيلان وص يالقمرة
> مشكورة ياطيبة يا غالية



هههههههههه العفو يا جوجو
المرادى جات صح اهه الحمد لله هههههه


----------



## جيلان (12 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *الذكرى ال50 لأول رحلة لأنسان للفضاء الخارجي - يوري جاجارين*
> 
> جوجل تحتفل بالذكرى ال50 لأول رحلة لأنسان للفضاء الخارجي - يوري جاجارين
> يوري ألكسيافيتش جاجارين (بالروسية:Юрий Алексеевич Гагарин) رائد فضاء سوفيتي (9 مارس 1934 - 27 مارس 1968) يعتبر جاجارين أول إنسان يتمكن من الطيران إلى الفضاء الخارجي والدوارن حول الأرض في 12-أبريل - 1961 على متن مركبة الفضاء السوفيتية (فوستوك1)
> ...



*يا بخته ههههههههه
هو كافح فى بداية حياته بعدين خربها فى الاخر هههه
طبعا قوله لا ارى اى وجود لله هنا لانهم كانو فاكرين ان هو ده الكون بس لكن احنا مجرة حواليها مجرات كتير وجايز تكون مجموعة المجرات دى جزء من حاجة اكبر فاكبر يعنى نهاية الكون فين منعرفش
شكرا يا جميل على متابعة الجامدة
احلى تقييم
وتم وضع اللينك فى المشاركة الرئيسية
*


----------



## جيلان (12 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع ياجيلالالالالانووو ياقمر
> يعطيكي العافية يارب




*ميرسى يا حبيبتى والشكر للى بيتابعو الموضوع وبيشاركو فيه كمان
ويعطيكى العافية يا جميلة نورتى
*


----------



## totty (12 أبريل 2011)

*يا معلوماتك الجامدة اللى بتيجي فى وقتها يا جيلان *​


----------



## جيلان (12 أبريل 2011)

totty قال:


> *يا معلوماتك الجامدة اللى بتيجي فى وقتها يا جيلان *​



شوفتى بقى ههههههههه
اى خدمة يا جميل اينى تايم


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *يا بخته ههههههههه*
> *هو كافح فى بداية حياته بعدين خربها فى الاخر هههه*
> *طبعا قوله لا ارى اى وجود لله هنا لانهم كانو فاكرين ان هو ده الكون بس لكن احنا مجرة حواليها مجرات كتير وجايز تكون مجموعة المجرات دى جزء من حاجة اكبر فاكبر يعنى نهاية الكون فين منعرفش*
> *شكرا يا جميل على متابعة الجامدة*
> ...


*ميرسى يا جميلة *
*اتمنى يكون عجبك*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي جيلان 
للشرح الرائع
والمعلومه القيمه
وانا دائما اسال نفسي 
ليه جوجل بيغير اللوجو بتاعه كل يوم
يستاهل التقييم ياقمره


----------



## جيلان (13 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> ميرسي جيلان
> للشرح الرائع
> والمعلومه القيمه
> وانا دائما اسال نفسي
> ...




ميرسى يا جمييل تعيشى وتابعى معانا كل يوم هتعرفى معلومات عن الاحتفال ده وممكن تشاركى كمان
نورتى يا قمر وشكرا على التقيييم الغالى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 أبريل 2011)

*تشارلي **تشابلن *​ 
*جوجل تحتفل بذكرى مولد **تشارلي **تشابلن*​ 
*الذكرى **ال122 **لميلاد **الفنان **تشارلي تشابلن Charlie" Chaplin*​ 
*

*
*Charlie" Chaplin*​ 
*أحتفل موقع جوجل محرك بحث الشهير بذكرى مولد تشارلي تشابلن, حيث ولد 16 أبريل 1889 وتوفي 25 ديسمبر 1977 م، كان ممثل كوميدي إنجليزي ومخرج أفلام صامتة حيث كان أشهر نجوم الأفلام في العالم قبل نهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى. كان يستعمل تشابلن الإيماء، التهريج والعديد من الروتينيات الكوميديا المرئية.وكان تشابلن من أكثر الشخصيات إبداعا وتأثيرا في عصر الأفلام الصامتة، كان متأثرا بسابقيه من الفنانين، ممثل الأفلام الصامتة الفرنسية ماكس ليندر، الذي أهدى له واحد من أفلامه. لقد أمضى 75 سنة من حياته في مجال الترفيه، منذ العصر الفكتوري حتى وفاته في عمر يناهز الـ88 عاما. شملته حياته الخاصة والعامة رفيعة المستوى كلا من التملق والجدل. اضطر تشابلن للبقاء في أوروبا طول الفترة المكارثية في بداية خمسينات القرن العشرين.*
*تحصل تشابلين على المرتية الـ10 في ترتيب معهد الفيلم الأمريكي 100 عام و100 ممثل. أما سنة 2008، فقد قال مارتين سيف في استعراض كتابه حياة تشابلين: "تشابلين لم يكن مجرد "كبير" بل كان "عظيما". لكن سنة 1915، فقد خربت الحرب العالمية الكوميديا، الضحك. بقي تشارلي يمارس مهنته حتى بعد 25 سنة خلال فترة الكساد الكبير وصعود أدولف هتلر... وكان لا يصدق أن شخصا قدار في تلك الفترة على الترفيه عن نفس الناس. لذلك قال عنه جورج برنارد شو : "انه العبقري الوحيد الذي خرج من الصناعة السينمائية.*​


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *تشارلي **تشابلن *​
> *جوجل تحتفل بذكرى مولد **تشارلي **تشابلن*​
> *الذكرى **ال122 **لميلاد **الفنان **تشارلي تشابلن Charlie" Chaplin*​
> *
> ...



*راائع انا زمان كنت بحب اتفرج عليه اوى وانا صغيرة ههههههه
اللوجو المرادى الى حطه جوجل فظيييع اساسا تحفة
تم اضافة اللينك فى المشاركة الاولى
ميرسى يا قمر بجد نشاطك زى الفل*
*احلى تقييم*


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2011)

بالمناسبة ده الفيديو الى استخدمه جوجل لوجو النهاردة تحفة

[YOUTUBE]3NGSU2PM9dA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tamav maria (15 أبريل 2011)

تشارلي تشابلن


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *راائع انا زمان كنت بحب اتفرج عليه اوى وانا صغيرة ههههههه*
> *اللوجو المرادى الى حطه جوجل فظيييع اساسا تحفة*
> *تم اضافة اللينك فى المشاركة الاولى*
> *ميرسى يا قمر بجد نشاطك زى الفل*
> *احلى تقييم*


*ميرسى حبيبتى *
*ربنا يخليكى ليا *
*اتمنى يكون عجبك *
*ميرسى على التقييم يا سكرة*​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2011)

فكرة حلوة اوي يا جيلان

يا افكارك بجد

بس يا تري دي فكرتك لوحدك ولا انتي وباقي الجيلانات اتفقتوا عليها ههه


----------



## جيلان (16 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> فكرة حلوة اوي يا جيلان
> 
> يا افكارك بجد
> 
> بس يا تري دي فكرتك لوحدك ولا انتي وباقي الجيلانات اتفقتوا عليها ههه



*
ههههههههههههه
لا انا معلماهم الادب عشان ميتنطتوش ويشوشروا عليا
وبعدين انا اول اصدار جيلانى بفكر احيانا يعنى ههههههه
تعيش يا كبير الحلو مرورك*


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> بالمناسبة ده الفيديو الى استخدمه جوجل لوجو النهاردة تحفة
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3NGSU2PM9dA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



:smil8:*يسلام ياختى دة انا داخل مخصوص علشان اعرف سبب اللوجو دة

انزلى بالشررح بسرعه
*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> :smil8:*يسلام ياختى دة انا داخل مخصوص علشان اعرف سبب اللوجو دة
> 
> انزلى بالشررح بسرعه
> *​



ههههههههههههههه ياعم البنية جايباه اهى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2741996&postcount=44
بقالهم يومين حاطينه عقبال ما اشوفك فى لوجو جوجل يا مارسلينو  قادر يا كريم


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ياعم البنية جايباه اهى
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2741996&postcount=44
> بقالهم يومين حاطينه عقبال ما اشوفك فى لوجو جوجل يا مارسلينو  قادر يا كريم



*آآآآه ده انا فكرت دة غير دة لانها مش حاطه اللوجو اللى فى جوجل

وبعدين انا بتكسف :08:
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (17 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *آآآآه ده انا فكرت دة غير دة لانها مش حاطه اللوجو اللى فى جوجل*​
> *وبعدين انا بتكسف :08:*​



*هههههههه معلش المرة الجاية هحطة*​


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> [/COLOR][/B]
> *هههههههه معلش المرة الجاية هحطة* [/CENTER]




*ماشى يا معلم مش هنفضل نعدل عليكم بقى اشتغلوا كويس leasantr
*​


----------



## جيلان (17 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ماشى يا معلم مش هنفضل نعدل عليكم بقى اشتغلوا كويس leasantr
> *​



*والنبى ما عارفة من غير جهودك العظيمة دى كنا عملنا ايه ههههههههه
بص بقى عايزيين نشوف اسمك فى جوجل مكتوب عليه عيد اكتشاف العالم مارسلينو لاول كوكب يصلح للحياه على سطحه*


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *والنبى ما عارفة من غير جهودك العظيمة دى كنا عملنا ايه ههههههههه
> بص بقى عايزيين نشوف اسمك فى جوجل مكتوب عليه عيد اكتشاف العالم مارسلينو لاول كوكب يصلح للحياه على سطحه*




*هههههههههه لا وانتى الصادقه هكتشف التركيب الكيميائى المغناطيسى النووى الذرى الايدولجى السيكولوجى لدماغ المرأة :w00t:
يعنى 100 سنه كدة و انور جوجل :gy0000:
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 أبريل 2011)

جوجل بيحتفل باليوم العالمي للأرض​ 




​ 

الإحتفال باليوم العالمي للأرض​ 
الاحتفال باليوم العالمى للأرض بدول أوروبية وعربية​ 
الإحتفال باليوم العالمي للأرض​ 



قالت صحيفة "إيه بى سى" الإسبانية إن المبانى والمعالم الأثرية فى العالم 
أجمع مثل برج إيفل فى باريس ومبنى "إمباير سمنتدى الامتحان" وبوابة "براندنبورج" فى 
برلين، وأماكن أخرى كثيرة ستحتفل غداً السبت باليوم العالم للأرض فى 
محاولة لتغيير المناخ.

ووفقاً للصحيفة فسيكون الاحتفال تحت شعار "أغلق الضوء وأنر الكوكب" فهذه 
مبادرة جمعت المواطنين العاديين منهم والمشاهير مثل "اليخاندرو سانز" 
وشاكيرا وميجيل بوس، وأيضاً جمع فرقاً موسيقية مثل (اليكانتو دى لوكو)، 
وخوانيس، وشركات مثل شركة تليفونيكا وانديتكس، بالإضافة إلى الاهتمام من 
الجانب الرياضى مثل فرق ريال مدريد الأسبانى وفالنسيا الإنجليزى وبايرن 
ميونيخ الألمانى.

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أنّه سوف تُغلق أضواء قصر الحمراء بغرناطة ومتحف 
"جوجنهايم" ونافورة سيبيليس التاريخية، وأهم المواقع التاريخية والأثرية 
مثل القصر الملكى بمدريد. 

أما فى الأرجنتين وفى إطار التحضير لهذه المبادرة فقد وضعت الحكومة 
الأرجنتينية أكثر من 1300 إعلانات ملصقة فى شوارع بوينوس ايريس، وفى 
المكسيك فيشارك أكثر من 110 مبان فى هذه المبادرة الهامة بما فى ذلك 
الأماكن الأثرية.

بالإضافة إلى هذه الأماكن فسينضم إليها متحف السلام بهيروشيما وأهرامات 
الجيزة بمصر وكاتدرائية القديس بطرس فى الفاتيكان، وسينضم كل من شيلى، 
والإكوادور، ونيبال، ومنغوليا، وكمبوديا، وتنزانيا، ولاوس، وليتوانيا، 
وبنغلاديش، وأما بالنسبة للدول العربية فسينضم كل من وقطر والمملكة العربية
السعودية وسلطنة عمان.
وبالإشارة إلى اندى ريدلى، المدير التنفيذى للمبادرة، قال إنه لا يعرف ماذا
سينتج عن هذا الاقتراح حيث إن فى أول مرة حدث ذلك فقد انضم ما يقرب من 2 
مليون شخص، أما العام الماضى فقد وصل إلى سدس سكان العالم.​


----------



## ارووجة (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا عالمعلومة الجميلة


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> جوجل بيحتفل باليوم العالمي للأرض​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
خلاص هضلملهم الدنيا فى البيت واقولهم ده اليوم العالمى للارض بس لو اتسرقنا هما المسئولين بقى ههههههههههههه
شكرا فوفو 
تم ضم لينك المشاركة لبقية المجموعة*


----------



## +febronia+ (26 أبريل 2011)

عالم الطيور جون جيمس أودوبون​ 
يحتفل جوجل اليوم بعالم الطيور
الامريكي جون جيمس أودوبون​ 






​ 


جون جيمس أودوبون : ( 1785 م - 1851 م ) هو عالم طيور
امريكي اشتهر اودبون بلوحاته الزيتيه الرائعه النابضه بالحياه التي
كان يرسم فيها الطيور في بيئتها الطبيعيه فقد كان يقوم برحلات
ويقوم فيها برسم الطيور في البيئه التي تعيش فيها
وهو صاحب اغلي كتاب في العالم
الذي بيعت نسخه اصلية منه بمبلغ 8 ملايين يورو وهو كتاب
يحتوي علي معلومات وصور لجميع الطيور الذي شاهدها باحجامها
الطبيعية .​ 


هذا الفيديو لبعض رسومات جون جيمس أودوبون​ 



[YOUTUBE]1bqGwOcjaXQ&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2011)

*ثانكس على المعلومه يا فوفو
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 أبريل 2011)

*جوجل تحتفل بذكرى ميلاد عالم الطيور "جون جيمس أودوبون"*






    أحتفلت جوجل صباح اليوم بالذكرى الـ226 لميلاد الرسام وعالم الطيور الأمريكي جون جيمس أودوبون، وأشتهر أودوبون برسوماته عن الطيور بتفاصيلها وأنواعها حيث يقوم اولا بقتلها بطلقة واحدة ثم يضعها بشكل طبيعي ليرسمها باجزاءها. 

وولد أودوبون في المستعمرة الفرنسية دومينيك سان بمزرعة لانتاج السكر في الـ26 من ابريل لعام 1785، وتخلى عن جنسيته الفرنسية في أعقاب إعلان الكونجرس الأمريكي الحرب على بريطانيا العظمى عام 1812، وأكمل أودوبون رسمه عن الحيوانات وتحديدا الطيور في عام 1829 وانشغل برسم الطيور الامريكية وتتبع اماكنها، كان متشائما بسبب الحرارة والتعب وعرف عنه الحماسة للعمل فتخطى الروتين العادي ليواصل رسومه واكتشافاته، توفي في مانهاتن بنيويورك عن عمر يناهز 65 وذلك في الـ27 من يناير 1851. 
​





​





​







​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *والنبى ما عارفة من غير جهودك العظيمة دى كنا عملنا ايه ههههههههه*
> *بص بقى عايزيين نشوف اسمك فى جوجل مكتوب عليه عيد اكتشاف العالم مارسلينو لاول كوكب يصلح للحياه على سطحه*


 ههههههههه سكرة انتى جيلان


----------



## govany shenoda (26 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي للمعلومات القيمه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 أبريل 2011)

فكرة رااااائعة جداااا
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
واكيد متابعة ​


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> عالم الطيور جون جيمس أودوبون​
> يحتفل جوجل اليوم بعالم الطيور
> الامريكي جون جيمس أودوبون​
> 
> ...



*شكرا فوفو على المتابعة
رسوماته راائعة تبان طبيعية اوى
وعقبال كل احتفال :99:
ميرسى كتير على الموضوع والفيديو*


mana_mana قال:


> *جوجل تحتفل بذكرى ميلاد عالم الطيور "جون جيمس أودوبون"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسى ياقمر
تخلى عن جنسيته مافيش وطنية خالص هههههههه بس رسوماته تحفة

شكرا ليكو المعلومات بتكمل بعضها عشن كدى حطيت الاتنين فى الصفحة الرئيسية واحلى تقيييم
*


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> ههههههههه سكرة انتى جيلان



كلك زووق يا قمرة :08:


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> فكرة رااااائعة جداااا
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر
> واكيد متابعة ​



ميرسى حبيبتى الشكر ليكى على المتابعة يا قمر


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> عالم الطيور جون جيمس أودوبون​
> يحتفل جوجل اليوم بعالم الطيور
> الامريكي جون جيمس أودوبون​
> 
> ...



جميل يا فوفو

مشكووووووورة


----------



## soso a (28 أبريل 2011)

حلو قوى الموضوع ده 

وفكره جميله 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (29 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا فوفو
> 
> مشكووووووورة



منور يا معلللم :mus13:


----------



## جيلان (29 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> حلو قوى الموضوع ده
> 
> وفكره جميله
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك




ميرسى يا قمر انتى احلى


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*ياارب

 كل شويه ادخل اقول نزلت حاجه جديده :t19:*​


----------



## جيلان (29 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ياارب
> 
> كل شويه ادخل اقول نزلت حاجه جديده :t19:*​



احنا اسفين حضرتك قولنا تحب تحتفل بايه ونبعت لجوجل اميديتلىى وعيد ميلادك قولنا قبلها بفترة كافيية عشن نلحق نحضر اللوجو
شرفت يا فندم :bomb:


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مايو 2011)

عيد العمال

يحتفل جوجل انهاردة بعيد العمااال 








سبب الحتفال بعيد العمال يعود الى : فى عام 1869 تأسست فى أمريكا منظمة ( فرسان العمل ) كتنظيم نقابى يسعى الى تحسين أحوال العاملين وتخفيض عدد ساعات العمل .
ومع تطور الحركة النقابية نجحت مجموعة من القيادات النقابية فى تكوين هيئة للعمال عام 1886وتبنت هذه الهيئة الدعوة لاعتبار أول مايو \آيار فى ذلك العام يوما للاضراب العام .
وحدثت مصادمات مع الشرطة وسقط عدد من القتلى , وقبض على البعض وحوكموا وتم اعدام أربعة منهم , ومن حينها وذلك اليوم ذكرى , وأصبح فيما بعد يوما عالميا للعمال .
الاعتقاد السائد بأن العمل والعمال مرتبطان بالأنظمة الشيوعية .والتى كانت ترفع شعار ( ياعمال العالم اتحدوا ) .​ 
ويعتبر الشيوعيون أنفسهم خط الدفاع الأول عن العمال , بيد أن مكاسب العمال والمطالبة بحقوقهم نشأت فى الغرب . واضرابات عمال الغرب – حتى الآن – لتعكس حقوقهم المهضومة ومطالبهم الغير مجابه وتعكس عدم الرضا عن وضعهم الحالى .وهل اضرابات سائقى المترو فى انجلترا , وسائقى الشاحنات فى فرنسا , حتى عمال الشحن والتفريغ فى الكيان الصهيونى ليست ببعيد .​ 
أما عنا نحن , فمن اضرابات عمال المحله , واعتصامات سائقى القطارات , والاضراب الجزئى لشائقى المترو , وملاحظى البلوكات , الى العلاج عن طريق المهدئات والمسكنات ( طرق تقليديه فى العلاج , تخفف الألم دون شفاء المرض , وترحل المشاكل حتى تأتى الوفاة دون تدخل جراحى أو علاجى ناجع ) .
الى رصد عمال مصانع المدن الجديدة الذين يعملون بدون أية حقوق تأمينية , ويوقع على استمارة الفصل ( استماره 6 ) أو الأستقالة فى ذات الوقت مع توقيعه العقد , ناهيك عن تدنى الأجور والعمل أكثر من سبع ساعات بدون حافز ساعات اضافيه أو حتى مقابل وجبه .

وتأتى الاحتفالات هذا العام متواكبة مع أزمة عالمية  مالية طاحنة ( ونحن جزء من العالم ) وفى ظل وجود حكومة عدوة للشعب لاتعمل لمصلحة العمال ولا لمصلحة أى فئة أخرى من طوائف الشعب باستثناء فئة محدودة جدا – فئة رجال الأعمال  - فئة لا تنتمى الينا ودماؤهم ليست كدمائنا – طبقة النبلاء , أصحاب الدماء الزرقاء –

أستنتجت عداوتها مبكرا , من الخصخصة , وبيع القطاع العام , ومن المعاش المبكر , ومن الرسوم والدمغات , ومن غلاء السلع ومن غلاء الخدمات .
وقالها الرئيس حسنى مبارك صريحة فى خطابه بالامس فى ذكرى عيد العمال , وكان سيادته قد اجتمع بالحكومة منذ خمسة عشر يوما لتدبير الاعتمادات اللازمة للعلاوة الأجتماعية , وحتى الأمس لم يكن معروفا كم ستبلغ نسبتها , لأن السيدة الحكومة الرشيدة لم نتنته بعد من تدبير الأعتماد وغالبا ما سيكون ضرائب اضافية , حيث قال سيادته  مخاطبا ممثلى العمال ( أنا معكم وسأقاتل الحكومة كى تكون العلاوة أكبر ما يمكن ) وعلى جد علمى فالقتال يكون للأعداء .وكل عيد عمال وحضراتكم بخير .


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 مايو 2011)

*روجر هارجريفز ذكرى المؤلف والرسام الشهير لكتب الاطفال روجر هارجريفز*​ 
*

*​ 

*

*
*

*​ 
*روجر هارجريفز*​ 
*احتفل محرك البحث جوجل اليوم بذكري ميلاد*
*مؤلف ورسام كتب الاطفال روجر هارجريفز ولكن تلك المرة بطريقة مختلفة*
*فكل مرة ستقوم بعمل تحديث للصفحة ( رفرش ) سوف تتغير صورة*
*محرك بحث جوجل الي صورة مختلفة من احدي قصص روجر هارجريفز للاطفال*​ 

*وفيما يلي نبذة مختصرة عن روجر هارجريفز*​ 
*ذكرى ميلاد مؤلف ورسام كتب الأطفال **روجر **هارجريفز*​ 
*تشارلز روجر **هارجريفز (من 9 مايو 1935 إلي 11 سبتمبر 1992) هو مؤلف ورسام إنجليزي لكتب الأطفال, ومن أشهر أعماله سلسلة مستر مين وليتل ميس، والموجهة لصغار القراء. وقد كانت قصص كتبه البسيطة والمسلية بألوانها المبهجة ورسوماتها التوضيحية الجريئة جزءًا من الثقافة الشعبية لأكثر من 25 عامًا محققةً مبيعات تزيد على 85 مليون نسخة في جميع أنحاء العالم بعشرين لغة.*​


*ولد هارجيفز في مستشفى خاص في 210 شارع باث, بكليهيتون, غرب يوركشاير, بإنجلترا, من أبوين يدعيان ألفريد ريجنالد واثيل ماري **هارجريفز **ونشأ في هاي ليز, 703 شارع هاليفاكس,بكليهتون أيضًا، والذي يوجد خارجه حاليًا لوحة تذكارية. وقد قضى سنة في العمل بمغسلة والده للملابس والتنظيف الجاف قبل بدء العمل في مجال الإعلانات.إلا أن طموحه الأصلي كان أن يصبح رسام كاريكاتير; وفي عام 1971, وبينما كان يعمل كمدير إبداعي بإحدى الشركات في لندن, قام بتأليف أول كتاب له من سلسلة مستر مين, وهو، مستر تيكل. وواجه في البداية صعوبة العثور علي ناشر, ولكن بمجرد عثوره عليه، حققت سلسلة الكتب نجاحًا فوريًا حيث تم بيع أكثر من مليون نسخة خلال ثلاث سنوات. وفي عام 1975 أنتج تلفزيون هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية (بي بي سي) مسلسل رسوم متحركة بعنوان مستر مين شو, وأذيعت حلقة مستر تيكل بصوت أرثر لو.*
*وبحلول عام 1976، استقال **هارجريفز **من عمله بالفترة الصباحية. وفي عام 1981, بدأت سلسلة كتب ليتل ميس في الظهور. والتي تحولت أيضا عام 1983 إلي مسلسل تليفزيوني قام كل من جون ألديرتون, بالأداء الصوتى للرجال و بولين كولينز, بالأداء الصوتي للسيدات. وبالرغم من أن **هارجريفز **قام بتأليف العديد من قصص الأطفال الأخرى مثل سلسلة تمبكتو والتي تتألف من 25 كتابًا, وجون ماوس والكتب المستديرة والمربعة، إلا أن أشهرها هي الستة وأربعين كتابًا من سلسلة مستر مين والثلاثة وثلاثين كتابًا من سلسلة ليتل ميس. *​​ 

*انجب من هارجريفز زوجته كريستين أربعة أطفال هم: آدم, وجايلز, والتوأم صوفي وأميليا. وقد ورد أن أول شخصيات مستر مين قد تم ابتداعها عندما سأل آدم والده كيف تبدو "المداعبة: حينئذٍ رسم هارجريفيز شكلاً له جسم برتقالي مستدير وله ذراعين طويلين من المطاط والذي أصبح فيما بعد مستر تيكل "وهي تعني المداعبة باللغة الإنجليزية". عاش **هارجريفز **سنواته الأخيرة في مقاطعة جرينزي.*
*وبعد أن توفي **هارجريفز **جراء إصابته بسكتة دماغية عام 1992, أكمل آدم مسيرة والده في كتابة ورسم شخصيات مستر مين وليتل ميس وتقديمها في قصص جديدة. إلا أن كريستين باعت في شهر أبريل عام 2004 حقوق ملكية شخصيات مستر مين لمجموعة كوريون الإنجليزية للترفيه مقابل 28 مليون جنيه إسترليني*​​


----------



## جيلان (11 مايو 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> عيد العمال
> 
> يحتفل جوجل انهاردة بعيد العمااال
> 
> ...





mana_mana قال:


> *روجر هارجريفز ذكرى المؤلف والرسام الشهير لكتب الاطفال روجر هارجريفز*​
> *
> 
> *​
> ...



تم وضعهم بالمشاركة الاول
واحلى تقييم


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2011)

*فكرة الموضوع حلوة خااااااااااااااااااالص 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم كلكم الجميلة
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 مايو 2011)

*شعار جوجل الجديد (مارثا غراهام)*

[URL="http://www.iq29.com"]*

*[/URL]

*مارثا **غراهام **(من 11 مايو 1894 إلي 1 أبريل 1991) هي راقصة ومصممة رقصات أمريكية وتعد من رواد الرقص الحديث, الذين يمكن مقارنة تأثيرهم على الرقص بتأثير إيجور سترافينسكي على الموسيقى، أو تأثير بيكاسو على الفنون البصرية, أو تأثير فرانك لويد رايت على فن العمارة.[1] فقد كانت **مارثا **غراهام **مؤدية رائعة ومصممة حركات مذهلة للرقصات.لقد ابتكرت لغة جديدة للحركة واستخدمتها للتعبير عن العاطفة والغضب والنشوة وكلها من سمات التجارب الإنسانية. جدير بالذكر أن **مارثا **رقصت وصممت رقصات لأكثر من سبعين عامًا، وخلال تلك الفترة كانت أول راقصة ترقص بالبيت الأبيض, وأول راقصة تمثل بلدها في الخارج كسفيرة ثقافية وأول راقصة تتسلم أعلى جائزة مدنية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية: ألا وهي وسام الحرية. وتم تكريمها خلال حياتها ابتدءًا من شهرتها التي ذاعت مشارف أبواب مدينة باريس إلى تسلمها الأمر الإمبراطوري الياباني للتاج النفيس. وقالت غراهام عن حياتها، “لقد قضيت كل حياتي مع الرقص وكراقصة. فالرقص يسمح للحياة بأن تستفيد من جميع قدراتك ومهاراتك لأقصى حد ممكن. فهو في بعض الأحيان ليس بالأمر الممتع. وفي بعض الأحيان الأخرى يكون مخيفًا. إلا إنه مع ذلك أمر حتمي لا مفر منه.”*​


*منقول*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا مانا مانا للسيرة

اتفرجتلها على فيديو الصبح وكان حلو


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا مانا مانا للسيرة
> 
> اتفرجتلها على فيديو الصبح وكان حلو


 
*ميرسى يا قمر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +febronia+ (25 مايو 2011)

يــــــــــوم افريقيااااااااا

_ 

_


 يوم أفريقيا                                   نظم قطاع خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة بجامعة القاهرة بالتعاون مع الجمعية  الأفريقية احتفالية  يوم أفريقيا  بمناسبة يوم افريقيااا العالمي والذى يوافق إنشاء منظمة الوحدة الأفريقية يوم 2 مايو  1964 .


تبدأ الاحتفالية الساعة الواحدة ظهر غد أمام المكتبة المركزية للجامعة  ويشارك فى  فعالياتها الطلاب الأفارقة الوافدون بجامعة القاهرة، حيث يقام  معرض للفنون  الأفريقية والموسيقى وعرض مسرحى بعنوان الحكواتى وورشة عمل عن  الماسك الافريقى. وتقام ندوة موسعة فى السادسة مساءً حول استراتيجيات التحرك في افريقيااا يفتتحها السفير احمد حجاج رئيس   الجمعية   الأفريقية ود.هبه نصار نائب رئيس جامعة القاهرة لشئون خدمة المجتمع  وتنمية البيئة  ويشارك فى فعالياتها وزير الثقافة د.عماد أبو غازي  والمستشار معتز عبد الفتاح ممثل  رئيس مجلس الوزراء ود. عبد المنعم فودة  مستشار فضيلة الإمام الأكبر شيخ الأزهر  والسفير  محمد نصر الدين  نائب رئيس الجمعية الأفريقية .
 وتهدف الاحتفالية إلى نشر المعرفة حول  أفريقيا ودعم العلاقات المصرية الأفريقية  .

يوم أفريقيا​


----------



## جيلان (27 مايو 2011)

احتفال "جوجل" بذكرى ميلاد مؤسس علم الاجتماع ابن خلدون









​ 
جوجل وضع صورة ابن خلدون

زبير فاضل - mbc.net
أثار احتفال عملاق البحث "جوجل"، الجمعة 27 مايو/أيار، بعيد ميلاد مؤسس  علم الاجتماع، غضب الجزائريين على موقع "فيس بوك"، خصوصًا أن الجزائر التي  عاش فيها وكتب فيها "المقدمة"، لم تنظم احتفالاً خاصًّا به.
 واحتفل "جوجل" بذكرى ميلاد "ابن خلدون" بوضع صورة له وفي يده كتاب على  صفحته الرئيسية. وتقودك هذه الصورة بالضغط عليها إلى روابط لمئات المواقع  الإلكترونية باللغة العربية والإنجليزية تحمل معلومات كاملة عن ابن خلدون.
 ووضع محرك البحث العملاق صورة لعالم الاجتماع الشهير ابن خلدون وهو يقف  ويحمل بين يديه كتابًا، في إشارة إلى "مقدمته" التي كتب جزءًا منها في  مدينة تيارت بالغرب الجزائري، كما يمثل ابن خلدون حرف اللام في كلمة  "جوجل"، وهو ما اعتبره بعض المدونين إهانة للجزائر وتونس أيضًا التي ولد  فيها العالم ابن خلدون في 27 مايو/أيار من العام 1332م (732هـ).
 وشن رواد شبكة التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" حملة من أجل رد الاعتبار إلى  العلامة. وعلق كثيرون على "تجاهل القائمين على الشأن الثقافي في الجزائر  لذكرى ميلاد ابن خلدون".
 وعلق أحدهم قائلاً: "ابن خلدون كتب "المقدمة"، ونحن بقينا في المؤخرة؛ فلا  يصح أن نحتفل به". وتحدث آخر: "نحن لدينا في منطقة فرندة بتيارت (بالجزائر)  مغارته التي كتب فيها جزءًا من "المقدمة"، ولا أحد اهتم لحالها".
 وسخر آخرون بالقول إن السلطات الجزائرية منشغلة بالاحتفال بعيد الفراولة  والكرز، ولا مجال للاحتفال بالعلماء والمبدعين.
 ونشر آخرون مقتطفات من سيرة العالم الشهير؛ منها أنه "حفظ القرآن الكريم في  طفولته، وكان أبوه معلمه الأول؛ حيث شغل أجداده في الأندلس وتونس مناصب  سياسية ودينية مهمة، وكانوا أهل جاه ونفوذ. نزح أهله من الأندلس في منتصف  القرن السابع الهجري، وتوجهوا إلى تونس. وكان قدوم عائلته إلى تونس خلال  حكم دولة الحفصيين".
 وأصر زوار "فيس بوك" على ضرورة تدشين صفحة خاصة بالعالم ابن خلدون؛ حتى لا  ينساه أحد، خصوصًا أن لفتة "جوجل" تعد رسالة واضحة أن الغرب فهموا ودرسوا  ما أبدعه ابن خلدون، وعرفوا قيمته، فيما تجاهله العرب، وتحديدًا  الجزائريون.
 وقضى العالم بن خلدون أغلب مراحل حياته في تونس والمغرب الأقصى. وكتب الجزء  الأول من المقدمة بقلعة أولاد سلامة بالجزائر، وعمل بالتدريس في جامع  الزيتونة بتونس، وفي المغرب بجامعة القرويين في فاس التي أسستها الأختان  الفهري القيروانيتان، وبعدها في الجامع الأزهر بالقاهرة، والمدرسة  الظاهرية، وغيرها.
 وكان "ابن خلدون" فلكيًّا، واقتصاديًّا، ومؤرخًا، وفقيهًا، وحافظًا، وعالم  رياضيات، واستراتيجيًّا عسكريًّا، وفيلسوفًا، ورجل دولة؛ حيث ترك تراثًا لا  يزال تأثيره ممتدًا حتى اليوم في العالم أجمع.
 وقد ولد ولي الدين أبو زيد عبد الرحمن بن محمد المعروف باسم "ابن خلدون" في  الأول من رمضان لعام 732 للهجرة الموافق 27 من شهر مايو/أيار لعام 1332  ميلادي فيما يعرف الآن بتونس.
 ويعتبر ابن خلدون مؤسس  علم الاجتماع، وأول من وضعه على أسسه الحديثة. وقد توصل إلى نظريات باهرة  في هذا العلم حول قوانين العمران ونظرية العصبية، وبناء الدولة وأطوار  عمارها وسقوطها.


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2011)

من اقوال ابن خلدون
قد لا يتم وجود الخير الكثير إلا بوجود شر يسير.  
ابن خلدون  
اتباع التقاليد لا يعني أن الأموات أحياء، بل أن الأحياء أموات. 
المغلوب مولع دائماً بتقليد الغالب. 
ابن خلدون  
الماضي أشبه بالآتيَ من الماء بالماء.  
ابن خلدون 
الظلم مؤذن بخراب العمران.  
ابن خلدون  
العرب إذا تغلّبوا على أوطان أسرع إليها الخراب. 
ابن خلدون ​


----------



## جيلان (9 يونيو 2011)

*جوجل تحتفل بالذكرى الـ96 لميلاد مخترع الجيتار الكهربائى *​ 
الخميس، 9 يونيو  2011 - 10:53​ 



​                            احتفال جوجل بمخترع الجيتار كتبت شيماء جمال - حسن مجدى​ 
 يحتفل صباح اليوم الخميس محرك البحث الشهير "جوجل" بالذكرى الـ96  لميلاد مخترع الجيتار الكهربائى لستر بول" Lester Paul "، وذلك بتغيير  شعارها على صفحتها الرئيسية الرسمية لآلة الجيتار الكهربائية ..

ولد لستر بول Lester Paul  فى 9 يونيو 1915 وتوفى فى 12 أغسطس 2009، حيث  كان شاعراً و ملحناً ولديه العديد من الابتكارات الإبداعية فى عالم موسيقى  الروك و الجاز ومنها ابتكار overdubbing المعروف باسم " الصوت على الصوت "  وكان مميزاً من بين عازفى الجيتار الآخرين حينئذاك. 

وأصبح بول رائدا فى تطوير الموسيقى، والتى "جعلت صوت الروك آند رول ممكنا"  على حسب قوله، وقد ترك "بول" بصمة فى عالم الموسيقى منذ الحرب العالمية  الثانية، وحقق هو وزوجته "مارى فورد" سلسلة من النجاحات فى الأربعينيات  والخمسينيات من القرن الماضي،وأنه تم بيع الملايين من ألحانهم الجميلة ،  وقد قام بتأسيس متحف موسيقى على شبكة الإنترنت هو و Sam Phillips و Alan  Freed .

المصدر اليوم السابع


[YOUTUBE]AP7qI5RVtxw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
 


​


----------



## Rosetta (9 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *جوجل تحتفل بالذكرى الـ96 لميلاد مخترع الجيتار الكهربائى *​
> الخميس، 9 يونيو  2011 - 10:53​
> 
> 
> ...



*رووووووعة 
من الصبح و أنا بعزف عليه هههههههههه ​*


----------



## جيلان (9 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه وانا كمان
ياريته ينفع ينزل عالجهاز عشن اعزف عليه على طول عجبنى ههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يونيو 2011)

اه ده حلو اوى
ياريت يفضل على طول


----------



## جيلان (9 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه يارييييييييييت


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه
يارب يارب يارب :ray:::ray::


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

"جوجل" يحتفل بذكرى ميلاد العندليب الأسمر عبد الحليم حافظ





​القاهرة - mbc.net
احتفل محرك البحث العالمي "جوجل"، الثلاثاء 21 يونيو/حزيران، بذكرى  ميلاد العندليب الأسمر عبد الحليم حافظ؛ وذلك بوضع صورة له في صدر صفحته  بالنسخة العربية.
 ولد العندليب الأسمر في 21 يونيو/حزيران 1929 في قرية الحلوات. وتوفيت  والدته بعد ولادته بأسبوع، فنشأ يتيمًا. وقبل أن يتم عامه الأول توفي والده  ليعيش بعدها في بيت خاله الحاج متولي عماشة.
 التحق حليم بمعهد الموسيقى العربية قسم التلحين عام 1943، حين التقى الفنان  كمال الطويل، وكان عبد الحليم طالبًا بقسم التلحين، وكمال بقسم الغناء  والأصوات؛ حيث درسا معًا في المعهد حتى تخرجهما عام 1948.
 ورُشح للسفر في بعثة حكومية إلى الخارج، لكنه ألغى سفره وعمل 4 سنوات  مدرسًا للموسيقى بطنطا، ثم بالزقازيق، وأخيرًا بالقاهرة، ثم قدم استقالته  من التدريس والتحق بعدها بفرقه الإذاعة الموسيقية عازفًا على آلة الأبواه  عام 1950.
 التقى صديق ورفيق العمر مجدي العمروسي في 1951 في بيت مدير الإذاعة في ذلك  الوقت الإذاعي فهمي عمر، واكتشف عبد الحليم شبانة الإذاعي الكبير حافظ عبد  الوهاب، الذي سمح له باستخدام اسمه "حافظ" بدلاً من شبانة.
 ووفقًا لبعض المصادر، فإن عبد الحليم أُجيز في الإذاعة بعد أن قدم قصيدة  "لقاء" كلمات صلاح عبد الصبور ولحن كمال الطويل عام 1951، فيما ترى مصادر  أخرى أن إجازته كانت في عام 1952 بعد أن قدم أغنية "يا حلو يا أسمر" كلمات  سمير محجوب، وألحان محمد الموجي.
 وعمومًا، فإن هناك اتفاقًا أنه غنى "صافيني مرة" كلمات سمير محجوب وألحان  محمد الموجي في أغسطس/آب عام 1952 ورفضتها الجماهير من أول وهلة؛ حيث لم  يكن الناس على استعداد لتلقي هذا النوع من الغناء الجديد.
 لكنه أعاد غناء "صافيني مرة" في يونيو/حزيران عام 1953 يوم إعلان  الجمهورية، وحققت نجاحًا كبيرًا، ثم قدم أغنية "على قد الشوق" كلمات محمد  علي أحمد، وألحان كمال الطويل في يوليو/تموز عام 1954، وحققت نجاحًا  ساحقًا، ثم أعاد تقديمها في فيلم "لحن الوفاء" عام 1955. ومع تعاظم نجاحه  لُقب بالعندليب الأسمر.
 وقد تعاون العندليب مع الملحن العبقري محمد الموجي، وكمال الطويل، ثم بليغ  حمدي، كما أن له أغاني شهيرة من ألحان موسيقار الأجيال محمد عبد الوهاب،  مثل "أهواك"، و"نبتدي منين الحكاية"، و"فاتت جنبنا"، ثم أكمل الثنائي (حليم  - بليغ) بالاشتراك مع الشاعر المصري المعروف محمد حمزة، أفضل الأغاني  العربية، من أبرزها "زي الهوا"، و"سواح"، و"حاول تفتكرني"، و"أي دمعة حزن  لا"، و"موعود"، وغيرها من الأغاني.
 وقد غنى للشاعر الكبير نزار قباني أغنية "قارئة الفنجان"، و"رسالة من تحت الماء" التي لحنها الموسيقار محمد الموجي.
​


----------



## جيلان (16 أغسطس 2011)

*


*

*بيير دي فيرما*

من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة


الدقةمنظورة 




*بيير دي فيرمات*



مكان الإقامةفرنساالجنسيةفرنسيمجال البحثالرياضيات، القانوناشتهر بسببالهندسة التحليلية، الاحتمال، مبرهنة فيرما الأخيرة

محام وعالم رياضيات هاو فرنسي عاش بين 1601 و1665 و ينسب إليه تأسيس نظرية الأعداد الحديثة، و حساب الاحتمالات باستقلالية عن باسكال، وكذلك اكتشاف الهندسة التحليلية باستقلالية عن ديكارت، وقد تحصل على نتائج متطورة في مجالي أسس الهندسة التحليلية وحساب التفاضل والتكامل، ولكنه لم يتمكن من نشرها، وأعلن أنه برهن المسألة غير المحلولة الشهيرة المعروفة باسم مبرهنة فيرما الأخيرة.
قام بصياغة قانون أقصر الأوقات لتعيين مسار الضوء بين نقطتين، وذلك في شرحه لعملية انكسار الضوء. كما وضع معادلة للرسم البياني للخط المستقيم، وآخر نظرياته الرياضية لم تُثْبت أو تُنْف بعد حتى الآن.
توصل فِيرما إلى حلول تكاملية للمعادلة (س² + ص² =ع²) (مثلاً، 3² + 4² = 5²). وتقوم نظريته الرياضية على أنه لايوجد حل من عدد صحيح للمعادلة (سن + ص ن = ع ن) إذا كان الأُس ن أكبر من 2.
ويعود الفضل في ابتداع نظرية الاحتمالات إلى فيرما و بليز باسكال. انظر: الاحتمالات.
مارس فيرما المحاماة في تولوز في فرنسا، ودَرَس الرياضيات كهواية فقط. وُلد في بومونت دي لوما في فرنسا.


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2011)

محرّك البحث "جوجل" 
كتبت شيرى مرقص
يحتفل محرّك البحث "جوجل"، اليوم السبت، بالذكرى الـ75 لميلاد محرك الدمى الشهير جيم هانسون، صاحب برنامج الأطفال الشهير "Sesame Street" أو "شارع سمسم".

ووضع "جوجل" صوراً لأشهر الدُمى التى صنعها هانسون، الذى اكتسب الكثير من الشهرة بعد أن اعتاد لبس ضفدع فى يده وتحريكه بشكلٍ جميلٍ ومتناسق.

ولد جيم هانسون عام 1936 وتوفى عام 1990 عن عمرٍ ناهز 53 عاما، وشيّد عديداً من المعارض فى العالم لعرض أشرطة فيديو لعددٍ من أعماله، إضافةً إلى شخصيات الدُمى التى ابتكرها، وترك إرثاً كبيراً فى عالم الدُمى الافتراضى أو الخيالى، ولا يزال عشاق هذا العالم يكنون التقدير لمبتكر العديد من شخصيات الدمى المحببة لدى الكثيرين.

ومن أهم أعمال جيم هانسون ""Time Piece وهو فيلم يمتد لـ90 دقيقة، وكان قد أعده عام 1965، ورشح للحصول على جائزة الأوسكار عن هذا الفيلم، وكان الفيلم يخلو من الكلام ويركز على عامل الوقت الذى ظهر فيه هانسون تائهاً فى الزمن، ما عكس مقدرته فى الإخراج، وعدّ هذا الفيلم نموذجاً فى الإخراج الأولى للأفلام.

وتتضمن إبداعاته أيضا برنامج الأطفال Sesame Street الذى عرض للمرة الأولى عام 1969، مع شخصيات مشهورة منها الدمية التى تحمل اسم أوسكار ذا غراوش وبيغ بيرد.


----------



## tonyturboman (24 سبتمبر 2011)

> يحتفل محرّك البحث "جوجل"، اليوم السبت، بالذكرى الـ75 لميلاد محرك الدمى الشهير جيم هانسون، صاحب برنامج الأطفال الشهير "Sesame Street" أو "شارع سمسم".


شكرا لك













http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2011/681517226.jpeg


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لاضافة الصور
فى دمى من الى صعنها بحبها اوىىىىى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

يحتفل محرك البحث الشهير "جوجل" بذكرى ميلاد رائد فن التصوير الفوتوغرافي لويس داجير الجمعة

لويس داجير (بالفرنسية: Louis Jacques Mandé Daguerre‏) هو فنان وكيميائي فرنسي ولد عام 1787 وتوفي عام 1851. أبرز أعماله كانت تعاونه مع المخترع جوزيف نيبس على تطوير التصوير الفوتوغرافي. وقد اخترع طريقة قديمة في التصوير الفوتوغرافي عرفت بالداجيروتايب.

ولد سنة 1787 في مدينة كورجي شمال فرنسا، وقد بدأ حياته رساماً، وفي الثلاثين من عمره اخترع طريقة لعرض اللوحات الفنية مستخدماً أسلوباً معيناً في الإضاءة، وعندما كان مشغولاً بهذا الفن حاول أن يجد طريقة لنقل مناظر الطبيعية بصورة آلية - أي تصويرها وليس رسمها. جاءت محاولاته الأولى من أجل اختراع كاميرا فاشلة تماماً، وفي سنة 1827 التقى برجل آخر وهو جوزيف نيبس. وكان يحاول اختراع كاميرا. وقد وفق في ذلك إلى حد ما.

بعد ذلك بسنوات قرر الاثنان أن يعملا معاً. وفي سنة 1833 توفي نيبس، ولكن أصر داجير على أن يمضي في محاولاته، وفي سنة 1837 نجح داجير في ابتداع نظام عملي للتصوير الفوتوغرافي. وقد أطلق عليه اسم نظام داجير. وفي سنة 1839 قام بعرض محاولاته علناً دون أن يسجل اختراعه هذا، وفي مقابل ذلك قررت الحكومة الفرنسية معاشاً سنوياً لداجير وابن نيبس، وقد أدى اختراع داجير هذا إلى اهتمام عالمي. ونظر الناس إلى داجير على أنه بطل العصر، وأغرقوه بألقاب الشرف، وأقيمت له حفلات التكريم في كل مكان، وبعد ذلك اعتزل داجير الحياة العلمية. وتوفي سنة 1851 بالقرب من باريس حيث يوجد نصب تذكاري على قبره.









 أول صورة لشخص (يظهر في أسفل يسار الصورة واقفاً في انتظار تلميع حذائه). الصورة التقطها لويس داجير أواخر عام 1838 أو أوائل 1839 

http://ar.wikipedia.org​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*





احتفال جوجل بالانتخابات 
*​


----------



## جيلان (27 نوفمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
عسل اوى هههههه


----------



## جيلان (16 مايو 2012)

تم فك التثبيت


----------



## جيلان (18 مايو 2012)

*جوجل تحتفل بالذكرى الـ 964 لميلاد عالم الرياضيات عمر الخيام*








*اخبار مصر -هالة سيد*
تحتفل جوجل بالذكرى الـ 964لميلاد عمر خيام هو عالم فارسي ولد في ايران ما بين 1038 و1048، وتوفي فيها ما بين 1123 و1124م.
غياث الدين أبو الفتوح عمر بن إبراهيم الخيام المعروف بعمر الخيام عالم فارسي، ولد في مدينة نيسابور في ايران وهو فيلسوف وشاعر فارسي تخصص في الرياضيات، والفلك، واللغة، والفقه، والتاريخ والخيّام هو لقب والده، حيث كان يعمل في صنع الخيام، وهو صاحب رباعيات الخيام المشهورة.
وعلى الرغم من شهرة الخيام بكونه شاعرا فقد كان من علماء الرياضيات في عصره، واشتهر بالجبر واشتغل في تحديد التقويم السنوي "للسلطان ملكشاه"، والذي صار التقويم الفارسي المتبع إلى اليوم، وهو أول من اخترع طريقة حساب المثلثات ومعادلات جبرية من الدرجة الثالثة بواسطة قطع المخروط، وهو أول من أستخدم الكلمة العربية "شي"التي رسمت في الكتب العلمية الإسبانية (Xay)وما لبثت أن استبدلت بالتدريج بالحرف الأول منها "x"الذي أصبح رمزاً عالمياً للعدد المجهول، وقد وضع الخيام تقويما سنوياً بالغ الدقة، وقد تولى الرصد في مرصد أصفهان.
وترجع شهرة عمر الخيام إلى عمله في الرياضيات حيث حل معادلات الدرجة الثانية بطرق هندسية وجبرية، كما نظم المعادلات وحاول حلها كلها، ووصل إلى حلول هندسية جزئية لمعظمها، وقد بحث في نظرية ذات الحدين عندما يكون الأس صحيحاً موجباً، ووضع طرقاً لإيجاد الكثافة النوعية.
لم ينبغ الخيام في الرياضيات فحسب، بل برع أيضاً في الفلك، وقد طلب منه السلطان "ملكشاه"سنة 467هـ/1074م مساعدته في تعديل التقويم الفارسي القديم، ويقول "سارطون" إن تقويم الخيام كان أدق من التقويم الجريجوري.



المصدر: موقع اخبار مصر


----------

